# Gorrie Airfield



## bob44 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking for some information, pictures, drawings of Gorrie Airfield, Austraila during WW2. Anything would be helpful.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Bob, Gorrie was the home of 14 ARD (Aircraft repair depot) servicing aircraft from the Darwin based units. There are plans available from the National Archives at Search Retrieve - Session timed out


----------



## bob44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Wildcat.


----------

